# [SOLVED] Packard Bell Wireless Keyboard Problem



## Shelly C (Mar 2, 2012)

Today I dusted our keyboard and now it won't work. I assume I've accidentally locked it but don't know how to fix it.

I logged out and now I can't log back in as keyboard not working so can't enter password. I've checked batteries are ok and also pressed the "connect" buttons on receiver and keyboard to no avail.


Is the next step the dustbin or can some genius help?


Thanks


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Packard Bell Wireless Keyboard Problem*

Remove the batteries for several minutes, and/or change the batteries.


----------



## Shelly C (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Packard Bell Wireless Keyboard Problem*

I tried that and it didn't work, however after repeating everything I had done already several times then switching the PC off and leaving it off for 20 minutes or so - the problem corrected itself!

Thanks


----------

